
Why We built a commenting system from scratch instead of using a third-party - Alir3z4
https://blog.gonevis.com/why-we-built-a-commenting-system-instead-of-using-a-third-party/
======
orionblastar
Good luck. I'm working with someone who is making a commenting system from
scratch using Python and Django called FreeK666 demoed here
[http://k666.kr5ddit.com](http://k666.kr5ddit.com)

It can't take the traffic yet. Using CSS to look like Kuro5hin aka Scoop based
on Slashnet that Slashdot used to use.

~~~
Alir3z4
Good simple looking commenting system.

Commenting systems can be really tricky when it comes to handling different
kind of items (Post comment, comment reply, image comment (polymorphic)) and
the notification part can take ages to get right.

On GoNevis we'll soon roll out vote/like on comments as well.

Keep up the good work.

~~~
orionblastar
The source code is here:
[https://github.com/orionblastar/K666](https://github.com/orionblastar/K666)

I work with Procasti to try it out and beta test it, and then work with him on
programming when I am able to.

It is currently mobile friendly in that the RSS was copied from the old Scoop
software that ran Kuro5hin and The DailyKos. By keeping it a simple design it
works with most web browsers as well.

The closed source version we are trying to free up is
[http://kr5ddit.com/](http://kr5ddit.com/) and it uses Kr5ddits to reward
users (sort of like karma) and people can vote up or down a post or comment
with as many kr5ddits as they want. But there have been DDoS attacks on that
site and technical issues from script-kiddies, etc.

